

Ask HN: I have a webpage now but how do I convert?  - kreedskulls

Hello, I have a page http://www.safeb4sorry.com and I am trying to figure out if the page is set up to convert or how could I make conversions better.<p>The main goal of the website is to create leads for my company.<p>Any help would be much appreciated.
======
pzxc
The only reliable way to consistently improve conversion rates is A/B testing.
Take two (or more) options, put both of them up redirecting a percentage of
your traffic to each, and measure how they perform. Then iterate.

Don't neglect marketing, including SEO, paid marketing, guerrilla marketing,
and more. It doesn't matter if your conversion rate is 100% if you only get 1
visitor a day.

------
NginUS
<http://www.safeb4sorry.com>

------
kreedskulls
Where can I find information on A/B Testing?

Thanks,

